# 1st Hedgie; Weekend Travel Worries.



## Kristina_Pocket (Apr 20, 2011)

*Monday to Thursday:* Work. Therefore would not be home between 6:30am until approximately 4-5pm.

*Friday to Sunday:* I leave to spend the weekend at my boyfriend's house.

*Every few weekends/Saturdays:* I must travel away to a performance (professional singer).

I plan to buy a second cage which shall be completely equipped and established at my boyfriends apartment. After my new hedgie has become accustomed to its' new surroundings at home, I plan to place him/her into this second cage every now and again, in hopes that once I travel with him/her to my boyfriends, it will recognize the cage and will feel no need for major stress levels.

My worry is that traveling quite so frequently might upset my hedgie. Obviously from time to time, traveling may not be required, but on the most part, I do not spend my weekends at my parents house. I may leave my hedgie at home for a night and return in the morning, but due to my parents being unwilling to watch over my hedgie, I cannot leave to my boyfriends (15-20 minute drive) for the weekend without bringing him/her with me.

Due to this factor, I am hesitant about getting my first hedgie, which saddens me considering I am quite anxious. Therefore I am extremely hopeful for any type of advice, it would be profoundly appreciated.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

If your boyfriend's house is only 15-20 minutes away, would it be a possibility to just leave hedgie at home and drive home to check on him and change food/water each evening (and perhaps in the morning, just to make sure all's well)? That may be in the best interests of the hedgie, especially if he/she turns out to get carsick easily and doesn't handle frequent traveling well.


----------



## Kristina_Pocket (Apr 20, 2011)

Unfortunately, I cannot leave my hedgie while I am away. 

My parents are unwilling to watch over him/her or check to make sure everything is all right. 

What also makes the situation complicated; I cannot drive and my boyfriend is in the mist of getting his license, so he cannot drive just yet either. To boot, where I am located, there are no buses to my house - at all. So I taxi back and forth from his apartment to my house every weekend (on the odd occasion, catch a lift with his roommate or my mother comes to get me). Each ride costs me $40, plus tip, so to take a taxi there Friday, go back throughout the weekend, return back to Kevin's, and then go home Sunday. It would be extremely too costly. 

But thanks for the attempt  lol.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Someone else on here, I can't remember who, was doing something similar with their hedgie and found it never really settled down because of the constant moving. Hedgies can take a month or two to adapt to a new place so with moving him a couple times a week it never gives them a chance to really adjust before moving again.


----------



## danilious (Dec 14, 2010)

my hedgie gets stressed from just going some were like the canal that's not far from my house he doesn't get car sick but he does get stressed he doesn't like it be moved that much a feel truly content at home.


----------



## Kristina_Pocket (Apr 20, 2011)

I'd like to thank you all for your responses and apologize for the delay. 

After reading over all of the messages I have received, I've decided to wait to get my first hedige until I am completely settled in next year. I want to be able to take proper care of my hedige without worry, and at this moment, I fear I wont be the best suitor. Again, thank you all so much, it is profoundly appreciated <3


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Kristina_Pocket said:


> I'd like to thank you all for your responses and apologize for the delay.
> 
> After reading over all of the messages I have received, I've decided to wait to get my first hedige until I am completely settled in next year. I want to be able to take proper care of my hedige without worry, and at this moment, I fear I wont be the best suitor. Again, thank you all so much, it is profoundly appreciated <3


That sounds like a great decision. I also travel for work (theatre & conferences). One nighters Annabell is alright at home, but anything longer than that I always have a friend come in each night to socialize, clean & feed. But even with a trusted friend, I'm still nervous & thinking about her the whole time I'm gone.


----------



## Kristina_Pocket (Apr 20, 2011)

Thank you very much. I'm just glad I made the right decision to benefit what would have been my Pocket <3 

I got a rabbit in its' place. While I am away for 2 or more nights each week, my parents take care of Atlas for me, which they were unwilling to do with a hedgie. So it most certainly worked out for the better. Once I'm out on my own next year, I'm hoping to either get a hedgie that summer or summer afterwards  

I travel as well, due to being at my fiancee's and with performing, so I'm away anywhere from 2 to 5 nights at a time, so I'd very much worry about Pocket. Your messages really helped me make my ultimate decision. Thank you so much


----------

